# Iceland ~ Landscapes



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all, here's some landscape shots from Iceland last week

#1 - Suðurlandsvegur Lava Fields










#2 - Kerið Caldera










#3 - Geysir at Strokkur










#4 - Heat Bubble










#5 - Viking Ship sculpture










#6 - Hallgrímskirkja, Reykjavik Cathedral










#7 - Seljalandsfoss










#8 - Skógafoss Waterfall










#9 - Kirkjufell and Kirkjufellfoss










#10 - Búðir Church










More on >> http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.com/iceland.html

Northern Lights Images found here >> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3451680

Cheers!

drew


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome photos Drew! Think Iceland is going on my list of places to go!

Did you go on a guided tour or was it something you just did by yourself?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

EddieB said:


> Awesome photos Drew! Think Iceland is going on my list of places to go!
> 
> Did you go on a guided tour or was it something you just did by yourself?


Thanks fella, been on my list forever aswell and took the plunge and booked it after xmas.

Was looking at http://www.discover-the-world.co.uk/en/ tours but they're seriously pricey & dont include flights.

We booked flights (easyjet from luton), hotel and hire car all seperately and just drove where we wanted to go - it's pretty easy to get around as there's not many roads to get lost. Worked out around £650 flights & hotel for us both (hire car was free as we'd got airmiles to use) and spent around £500 on top of that so not mega expenisve trip.

drew


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Stunning.

Gives me inspiration to get out more with my 500D.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice indeed - love contrast of Búðir Church in the landscape


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice

Looks like an amazing place


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Some stunning shots there Drew. The first and ninth are my favourites from the set.

Looks like you had a fantastic time. Can only say im jealous! :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Cheers for sharing!:thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Awesome shots - 9 and 10 are my favs but they are all fantastic. Great work.


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

Very inspirational. 

Need to get out to new locations.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great set Drew  Its weird as my mate has just been and has a shot of the sculpture and the cathedral  He got some nice Aurora action aswell


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> Great set Drew  Its weird as my mate has just been and has a shot of the sculpture and the cathedral  He got some nice Aurora action aswell


cheers fella - glad he saw it, something everyone should see to tick off the list :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

buckas said:


> cheers fella - glad he saw it, something everyone should see to tick off the list :thumb:


He was in awe of the whole place and said do anything you can to get there :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome photography again have to all of them i love but no2 special and the geezer away to blow as well


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work, very lord of the rings that Cathedral.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

looks amazing :doublesho

must say when I clicked the link I was expecting to see frozen food :lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning photo`s, loved it when i went a few years ago


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Great pictures.Id love to go.


----------



## DarronTDi (May 13, 2012)

Absolutely stunning pics :thumb: I love landscapes, it's all I really take pics of. Top job mate


----------

